
Very cruel marketing scam from Ziptask.com - mtkocak
https://www.reddit.com/r/freelance/comments/46xyv6/ziptaskcom_marketing_scam/
======
rajacombinator
Cruel is a bit of a stretch. Perhaps clever seen from another perspective.
Maybe they should pivot to botting and drop the lame app.

------
ratfacemcgee
what was cruel was trying to read that email thread.

